# 16/22mm bulkhead connector (tank connector)



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi guys, I have internal diameter 16mm, external diameter 22mm plastic tubing.
The tubing size I have seen in numerous places, but I cannot seem to find fittings for it (other sizes I have found)!

I desperately need a bulkhead connector/tank connector for this pipe, anyone know where I might get one from?

Thanks,


----------

